# Vallisneria spreading but not growing



## beetle_doc (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a low tech tank that I set up about 3 weeks ago. 30 gallon tank, substrate is capped organic potting soil with finnex planted + lighting. My vallisneria is spreading rapidly but only getting abou 3 inches tall before the leaves turn brown an deteriorate.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rob453 (Dec 5, 2016)

Try root tabs fertilizer by Seachem


----------



## rob453 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Fertilizer*

Try root tabs fertilizer by Seachem


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

This is normal I've had this happen to me several times with Val. Be patient it may take a few months and then it will just explode and grow 4 feet long.


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

vals tend to melt at first before they get established. Give them time.


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

Just to mention it, Seachem's Excel will melt Vals in a severe way. If you are dosing Excel, stop it


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Ishar said:


> Just to mention it, Seachem's Excel will melt Vals in a severe way. If you are dosing Excel, stop it


Excel does not melt vals in every cases. I do use Excel and my vals are going well.

Michel.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Ishar said:


> Just to mention it, Seachem's Excel will melt Vals in a severe way. If you are dosing Excel, stop it


if you poor this chemical into your tank immediately, not acclimating them to it at first no **** they are going to melt.. many people hopefully not you, don't follow the directed amounts and just toss some in there all willy nilly
If you slowly add up to the directed dose amt then they will not melt, along with other plants. I have Italian val and it thrives while im dosing excel. :|:nerd:


----------

